# Pet Head



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

I'v seen this is the pet shop and it smells wonderful and during the week I came across a great web site about a cockapoo family Mum of the house could have been called Jojo and the dad maybe ken/dave (I'm suffering brain fuzz) but she used it should have posted the question then and now I cant find the web site, anyway my question is have you used it and what do you think


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's JoJo on here - mydogslife


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

oh thanks Ali thats it !


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have most of the pethead range- yummy stuff! Lola always smells good enough to eat!!!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

can it be used on a 12 week puppy ?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep! The tears for fears one is good as it is a tearless shampoo- handy for the wriggly little blighters!! Also the dry shampoo and the 'poof' spray- this gets used A LOT in my house!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I love it I have life's and itch shampoo, the yellow conditioner that smells of blueberry muffins and poof deodorising spray. the lovely smells last for ages and leave her coat lovely and smooth. It was jojo who put me onto it! She is great and knows loads of really helpful cockapoo stuff! Emma x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I used the bluberry muffin conditioner on Lola today- mmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

bought the poof spray Mmmmm yummie


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

I bought blueberry today after reading jojo's blog!

Also went mad and bought their wipes although hid the price from hubby


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Shirl 

Yes I am JoJo ...  

I have been really pleased with the Pet Head range as you have read On My Dogs Life  .. I would recommend it ... all dogs are different but my Cockapoos smell and look great using the products tested 

Enjoy the forum xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I 100% agree, 

Today was Tillys first experience with pet head, 

Got her the blueberry conditioner, 

All I can say is O.M.G😲 I just want to eat her😂.

I have never felt her coat so soft and it brightened up her coat aswell, 
Kinda don't want to bring her for a walk tomorrow now incase she gets dirty😔


Jeanie 😉


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought lifes an itch shampoo and the conditioner for curly coats as Emma suggested and I also read Jo's blog for further info 

Tried it for the first time today and it lathered really nicely and our lil mans coat is sooooo soft and silky and he smells divine

Love it - definitely recommend, I'll be buying more products to try!

The bottles are alot bigger than I expected too


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have the mango orange 2 in 1 that i got from jojo at xmas and its fantastic and smells gorgeous!! my eldest cockapoo suffers from spay incontinence and needs a bum wash quite often and this shampoo is perfect for her xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great to hear you are all loving Pet Head so much ... wow are cockapoos are so spoilt .. they do smell yummy don't they


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe next round of shampoo I will try out the pet head since you all love it so much. I have been using Kong which I do love...but am always open to try something new


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh you will love it Mo  ..... just want to sniff Lady all day ... and the smell lasts .. well until mine hit the muddy woods


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol I think pet head should be giving u bonuses or shares jojo! Hehe. U can't beat pet head. Emma x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anyone tried the pet head yellow undercoat rake, if so what are your thoughts on it.

Leanne x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you just go online and order? I have never seen this product in any local pet shops, but that blueberry scent sounds wondrful! The shampoo i'm using now does not leave a good odor . . would love to try this line?? Some of the products you discuss here are not available in the states, like the barking head dogfood, can't find that here


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Do you just go online and order? I have never seen this product in any local pet shops, but that blueberry scent sounds wondrful! The shampoo i'm using now does not leave a good odor . . would love to try this line?? Some of the products you discuss here are not available in the states, like the barking head dogfood, can't find that here


Hi sorry i'm not sure they sell it in the US, they sell them in stores and online in the uk, (i have the blueberry muffin dry shampoo and it is really lovely) maybe look online(sorry i can't be of anymore help)

Leanne x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for your reply Leanne . . I already tried the Barking Heads puppy food and cannot access that in the US (such a discouragement, I would LOVE to try Sami on this food since his stomach is sensitive), and I cannot access for the shampoo either!! You are so fortunate to have such wonderful shops for these great items, wish we had that here!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I really must try some of this range! It sounds wonderful! Can anyone recommend a website that has reasonable postage too? Thanks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought a couple of their products at Crufts. Have to say I'm totally delighted with them all.

The Blueberry Shampoo (Green Bottle) washes lovely and gets the smell of fox poo out . Followed by the Blueberry Conditioner (Yellow Bottle), add it to the wet fur and leave for a few minutes, well I massage it for a few minutes. Then wash off.

Not only is Millie's coat beautifully soft and smells wonderful, it really, really helps with grooming. Somehow it seems to relax some of the matts and tangles.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Really strange as today bought Hattie Pet Head waterless shampoo for those unexpected rolling moments following her visit for a cut and blow dry! Am a fan of their human range Bed Head so knew it would be good quality.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Dextersmum said:


> I really must try some of this range! It sounds wonderful! Can anyone recommend a website that has reasonable postage too? Thanks


They sell some pet head products on amazon, and delivery isn't too bad either, i bought mine from my local pet warehouse.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

For people in North America I buy pet head stuff at Petsmart. I use the puppy shampoo and love it. I haven't been able to find the conditioner though.


----------

